# Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?



## Pfrille (15. Dezember 2004)

Obwohl es bereits 2003 eine Anfrage um Anglererfahrungen in Marokko gab, will ich es dennoch neuerlich versuchen. Vielleicht gibt es inzwischen jemanden, der mir sein Wissen über Ort, Jahreszeiten, Köder und Lizenzen preisgibt. 
    Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, ob mir jemand helfen kann! 
                                                                                 Pfrille


----------



## Big Fins (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

moin, Marokko hat doch eigentlich nur Wüste, oder|kopfkrat . Also bleibt Dir nur Salzwasser, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.
Süßwasser gibts da glaub ich nur in Plastikflaschen :m


----------



## Kai D90 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Dort gibts den hohen Atlas, wo man sogar Ski fahren kann. Mit Lift!

Und da gibts auch Bäche mit Forellen drin. Aber an der Küste bist Du sicher besser aufgehoben.  Denke am Atlantik ist so manches drin, zumal die Marokkaner wenig vom fischen halten.


----------



## salmon Wim (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Hallo Pfrille, 
Marokko ist ein herrliches Angelland. 
Als Süsswasserfischerei würde sowohl die Bachforellenfischerei wie die des Schwarzbarsches in Frage kommen. Ich war mal an einem traumhaften Flüsschen  im hohen Atlas das " La Tessaoud" heisst und sich im Herzen Marokko's befindet. 
Es ist etwa 8 Stunden 4x4 Fahrt von Marrakesch wo sich auch mein Veranstalter befand. Die bachforellen waren nicht sehr gross, etwa bis 30 cm aber sehr schön und relativ zahlreich. Ich weiss dass www.pacvoyages.fr 8 Tagestouren ab Paris organisiert. Im südlichen Atlas befindet sich der Stausee Youssef Ben Tachlina wo es Schwarzbarsche um die 5-6 Pfund gibt. Auch findet man gute Schwarzbarsche im See Bin el Ouidane.
Versuch doch noch etwas auskunft zu bekommen bei der Office Nationale des Pêches du Maroc in Casablanca zu erhalten: Fax 022 242 305 . Sie haben auch die beste Auskunft bezgl. der tollen Big Game Fischerei zb auf White Marlin. Dahkla, Essaouira und Mohammedia sind richtige Hochburgen.
Französische Angelzeitschriften dürfen ebenfalls eine gute auskunft geben. zB " Voyage de Pêches".
Wer Marokko fischereilich unterschätzt macht einen Riesen Fehler....
Viel Erfolg
salmon Wim


----------



## Pfrille (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

@Salmon Wim
Danke für Deine Information. Deine Ratschläge lassen sich wirklich anwenden; sind hilfreich.
Könntest Du mir noch etwas über die Vergabe und Kosten von Lizenzen an den Stauseen und die Fangmethoden für Schwarzbarsche sagen? Ich will die Fischerei in Marokko nicht zum Hauptzweck der Reise, sondern bei Gelegenheit im Rahmen einer längeren Winterrundreise betreiben -- also ohne Veranstalter!
|wavey: liebe Grüße 
   Pfrille


----------



## salmon Wim (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Hallo Pfrille, 
Es ist schon eine Weile her. Ich weiss bloss dass ich mich im Rathaus von Marrakesch um Scheine gekümmert habe. Hat ne Weile gedauert obwohl ich fliessend Französisch spreche.. Ich glaube dass man auch noch ein Passbild braucht. War aber sehr billig . 
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## Pfrille (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Danke Salmon Wim.
Viele Grüße und ein kräftiges Petri Heil von Prille


----------



## FroDo (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Hallo Pfrille,

vor einigen jahren war ich in agadir an der atlantikküste im urlaub. Vom dortigen hafen aus fuhr fast täglich ein touristenkutter zum blauhaiangeln heraus. Diese fahrten haben mit angeln allerdings nichts zu tun. Es werden schnüre ausgelegt und auf dem rückweg eingesammelt. Nach der touri-fahrt konnten wir den kapitän mehrmals überreden, für wenig geld zum richtigen angeln rauszufahren. Es ging auf conger, muräne und sonstige grundfische - hat viel spass gemacht. Die fische wurden auch gleich an deck zubereitet.


----------



## troky20004 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

(Alles quatsch ,ich bin marokkaner und marokkanische behörden stellen solche Lizenzen gar nicht es sei dann du wurdest abgezockt,eine Angelordnung gibt es nur für Fischzüchter die halt beispielsweise schwarzeforelle angeln und züchten (vermehren lassen),und ich habe Freunde die es als Hauptjob ausüben ,und falls du gut französisch sprichst geh ma am Strand von Casablanca oder Mohemmadia und frag ma einen Angler nach m Lizenz ,er wird staunen und fragen ,WAS IST DAS DENN ? hast du ne rute ,kannst du Angeln .Dann Viel Spass .
Du hast auch Strand von Eljadida (Wolfsbarsch)
und Agadir und weiter südlich (MIRLEFT) ist sogut wie ne kleine Französische/Deutsche Kolonie und superangelparadies.
Gruß.#h



salmon Wim schrieb:


> Hallo Pfrille,
> Es ist schon eine Weile her. Ich weiss bloss dass ich mich im Rathaus von Marrakesch um Scheine gekümmert habe. Hat ne Weile gedauert obwohl ich fliessend Französisch spreche.. Ich glaube dass man auch noch ein Passbild braucht. War aber sehr billig .
> Gruss
> salmon Wim


----------



## neoxeo (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

kann mir jemand etwas zum spinnfischen am meer in marokko sagen ?


----------



## Antitrax (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Ahoj,

zum Spinnfischen vielleicht nicht, aber zum Blinkerangeln.
Spinner habe ich auch probiert, aber die die ich dabei hatte, waren leider zu leicht, so dass ich sie wegen des strammen Gegenwindes am Strand nicht weit genug auswerfen konnte...

Habe meine Erfahrungen aus Agadir hier zusammengefasst, vielleicht hilft's Dir ja:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221684

Um auf die Frage "Süß- oder Salzwasser" zu Antworten: Eindeutig SALZ . Nach Marokko zu fliegen, um dort im nur im Süßwasser zu Angeln ist ungefähr so, als würd ich den Playboy kaufen, nur um die Witze zu lesen :q.

Der Fischreichtum vor dem marokkanischen Küste ist absolut gigantisch. Nicht nur arten- sondern auch mengenmäßig. Das Klima direkt an der Küste in Agadir ist zudem sehr angenehm.

Noch ein Tipp: Unbedingt ausreichend eigenes Material mitbringen. In den Anglershops wird meistens nur billigster Müll aus China verkauft.


----------



## Nordsee (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Stimmt, Marokko ist ein ziemlich erfolgsbringendes Land, was die Fischerei anbetrifft. Es ist ein abseluter Geheimtipp.
Im Gebirge kann man echt schöne Salmoniden fangen.
Ich will mich aber auf die Meere beschränken.
Man kann im Mittelmeer aber auch an der Atlantikküste gute Fische fangen. Ich wahr bisher im April da und die Temperaturen waren angenem (18-20 Grad).
Im Mittelmeer empfehle ich eine Brandungsrute, Krebsfleisch ist hier ziemlich ergibig. Aber auch Spinnfischen lohnt sich.
Das gleiche gilt für den Atlantik.
Wie oben beschrieben kann man echt schöne Makrelenartige Fische blinkern (bei mir aber auch noch auf andere Köder)
Andere Fische sind auch anzutreffen, auch Barakudas!!!
Wie die Stadt am Mittelmeer hieß weiß ich nicht mehr so genau|kopfkrat, aber am Atlantik war es Essaouira|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Nordsee (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Das ist evtl. auch noch interessant!!

*http://www.rotauge.at/berichte/Angeln_auf_Karpfen_in_Marokko.html*


----------



## Antitrax (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Wer tatsächlich vor hat in Agadir den Urlaub zu verbringen, wird vermutlich wie die meisten Touris ein Hotel direkt am Strand nehmen.
Die Stelle die ich um ca. 20 Kilo Fisch in diesem Sommer erleichtert habe , liegt genau auf den Felsen (als dunkler Streifen im Meer, ca. 150 Meter vom Strand recht gut erkennbar) zwischen dem Club Med und dem Beach Club.

http://www.google.com/mapmaker?ll=3....008957,0.013604&t=h&z=16&hl=de&lyt=large_map

Ist bei Ebbe gut zu erreichen.

Was ich nicht machen würde, ist eine Angeltour mit einem "spezialisierten" Unternehmen.  Das ist nur Abzocke und macht keinen Spaß.
Wer sich traut, kann in den Fischereihafen gehen und dort mit einem Fischer einen Termin für den nächsten Morgen machen.
Für ca. 100 Dirham (ca. 10 Euro) findet man schnell jemanden der einen für ein paar Stunden ein paar Kilometer raus auf's Meer nimmt. Dort kann man dann auch auf Barakudas und Muränen gehen... Da einzige Problem ist dass man in so einem kleinen Motorboot recht schnell seekrank wird und dann ziemlich schnell rückwärts frühstückt, was jedoch die Fische im Wasser freut |supergri.


----------



## neoxeo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Danke für die Tipps 
könntest du mir noch sagen wo man in Agadir gut angeln kann und womit ?


----------



## Antitrax (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*



neoxeo schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps
> könntest du mir noch sagen wo man in Agadir gut angeln kann und womit ?




Hi,

schau Dir mal meinen Bericht an (siehe oben), da steht alles detailliert inkl. Fotos drin.
Aber ich fasse gerne nochmal zusammen: Man kann vor Marokkos Küste mit Blinker und Sardinenstücke und Shrimps angeln. Ich habe diesen Sommer nur mit Blinker und einer 2.70 Meter Teleskoprute "gearbeitet", die ich normalerweise für MeeFos nehme... Das hat zwar die Art der gefangenen Fische auf zwei Gattungen beschränkt, dass hat mir aber nichts ausgemacht und geschmeckt haben die auch extrem gut.
Ich weiß leider bis heute nicht genau, um welche Fischart es sich auf meinen Bildern handelt (irgendeine Stachelmakrelenart, das können auch meine durchstochenen Hände bezeugen ).Geangelt habe ich auf Felsen ca. 150 Meter vor dem Strand.

An einem Tag waren wir zu dritt mit einem gemieteten Kajak ca. 200-300 Meter vor dem Strand. Das hat auch riesigen Spaß gemacht und war sehr ertragreich. Sobald man etwas weiter weg vom doch sehr belebten Strand angelt, beissen die Fische wie "sau"... Man sieht auch wie recht große Fische dem Blinker hoch zur Wasseroberfläche folgen, jedoch ohne anzubeissen#q.

Man kann dann dort z.B. mit halben Sardinen auch auf etwas größere Fische gehen, wie z.B. Muränen... Ich habe mir jedenfalls für meinen nächsten Urlaub fest vorgenommen mal auf Barrakudas zu gehen...

Ich habe es übrigens auch direkt am äussersten Ende des Fischereihafens von Agadir probiert. Das ist jedoch nicht ganz ungefährlich und man sollte schwindelfrei sein, denn man muss zwischen 5x5 Meter großen Steinquadern hin und her springen um ans Wasser zu kommen.

Falls Du wirklich nach Agadir fliegst um zu angeln, würde ich mich nach deiner Rückkehr über einen kurzen Bericht hier sehr freuen.

Antitrax


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

Also wenn selbst "The Fishing Adventurer"- aka Cyril Chauquet schon in Marrokko angeln war, kann es dort nicht schlecht sein! Und NEIN, er angelte im Meer nur einen NM für ein paar Würfe, den Rest der Zeit (Ülicherweise 4-5 Tage) verbrachte er mit dem Blackbass- angeln an einem der zuvor erwähnten größeren Stauseen sowie in einigen kleinen "Flüsschen"- etwas zu groß, als dass man sie Bach bezeichnen könnte, aber eben auch keine "richtigen Flüsse". Und einen Guide beim Flussangeln hatte er sogar auch! Gefangen hatte er zwar keine keine "Ami- üblichen Dickies", aber es waren schöne Fische bis zu 4, oder sogar 5 pfd dabei! 
@Antitraxx: Was mich interessiert: Hast du einen Vergleich bei deinem "Salzwassererlebnis" zum fischen im Süßwasser dort? Oder wie erklärt sich deine- im ersten Eindruck etwas "überheblich" wirkende These?


----------



## Antitrax (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> (...)
> @Antitraxx: Was mich interessiert: Hast du einen Vergleich bei deinem "Salzwassererlebnis" zum fischen im Süßwasser dort? Oder wie erklärt sich deine- im ersten Eindruck etwas "überheblich" wirkende These?



Hi,

ich wollte nicht "überheblich" klingen, das ist wohl falsch rübergekommen.

Was ich mit meinem Posting zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, ist dass die Fischvielfalt an der Atlantikküste vor Marokko so groß ist, dass ich nicht so recht verstehe, warum man bis nach Marokko fliegt um dann Süßwasserfische zu angeln, von denen es die meisten vermutlich auch hier in Europa gibt. Aber jedem das seine... Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten bzg. Salz- und Süßwasserangeln. Ich bin teilweise am Meer groß geworden und wenn es zuhause Fisch gab, dann immer Salzwasserfisch, deswegen bin ich da wohl etwas "voreingenommen" .

Ich persönlich habe übrigens bisher nur einmal in Marokko im Süßwasser geangelt und das war im Atlasgebirge vor über 30 Jahren. Die Natur ist dort absolut wunderschön, jedoch war alles ziemlich "jottwede": D.h. es gab damals in diesen Gegenden kaum touristische Infrastruktur. Vielleicht hat sich das aber inzwischen geändert.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Marokko - Süß. od. Salzwasser?*

@Antitrx: Jetzt verstehe ich deine Sichtweise schon etwas besser, da hast du auch wieder Recht.


----------

